# Hackintosh vs. mac mini



## mustan (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,
mal ne kurze frage an die eingefleischten Mac User.
Was würdet ihr tun?
Einen zusammengestellten Hackintosh PC oder doch einen Mac MINI?

Ich mein für die Kohle bekommt man beim Hackintosh deutlich mehr Leistung, doch der Support...

Habt ihr noch andere Argumente?

BG
Mustan


----------



## smileyml (19. Juni 2013)

Welchen Support erwartest du dir denn von Apple, den dir ein andere Hersteller nicht auch bieten kann?!


----------



## wendel tw (21. Juni 2013)

Erstmal finde ich die Idee einen Hackintosch zu bauen nachvollziehbar und sympathisch. Ich bin bekennender PC und Apple User, also kein Mitglied von Appletollogy oder Windoof.

Lohnen tut sich das allerdings nur, wenn es günstiger für den user wird, bei gleicher oder Mehrleistung gegenüber dem Apple Produkt und hier hat, so ungern ich auch Apple lobe, es hier keine Perspektive mehr, den Mac Mini 2012 sei dank.

Der Mac Mini i7 3720QM kostet 929,00€ bei Apple.

Der reine Prozessor ohne alles kostet ca. 350,00€ in der freien Wildbahn, bleiben dir noch 579,00€ Mac OS X kostet noch einmal 59,00€ auf USB Stick, da ich nicht davon ausgehe das du es via Download auf einen nackten Rechner kriegst, aber mindestens 20,00€ bleiben dir noch 559-529 €, jetzt kommt der Arbeitsspeicher, Apple verbaut Elpida SO-Dimm 1600 Hz DDR 3 2x2 GB, Hitachi Festplatte, Mainboard, Nezteil, Gehäuse, Lüfter da du ja kein aus einem Alu Block gefrästen Gehäuseblock so mal eben gekauft kriegst.
Das Apple Mainboard ist fast so teuer wie der Prozessor, womit die Sache schon ein Ende hat, aber wir nehmen aus Spass ein Mainboard gleicher Chipsatzt  wie Apple, kostet so ca 100,00€, ein gutes Netzteil genauso viel, bleiben so Pi mal Daumen 380 € Hitachi Festplatte nochmal ca. 80 sind wir bei 300€ das ganze natürlich ohne Wifi und ohne Garantie, 2-3 Lüfter nochmal 20€ und 60 für ein Gehäuse, bleibt eine Ersparnis von 220€ ohne Wifi, ohne Garantie, kein Fire wire 800 Anschluss, kein HDMI 2x USB 3.0 weniger wenn überhaupt, kein Thunderbolt und ein Design wie bei unterm Schreibtisch 

Würde sagen das Rumgebastel mit dem Stress in den Wissen das nächste Update von Logic/Final Cut, denn wofür sonst bau ich überhaupt ein Hackintosch wenn ich nicht Software laufen haben möchte die nur auf Apple geht, das letzte für mich sein kann, vergiss es lieber, bezahl 100 € mehr für Cubase für dein PC und gut, oder kauf dir den Mini Mac, wenn du sparen willst bau dir die SSD und Arbeitsspeicher selber ein und gut ist, gönn dir gleich den dicken i7 dann hast du ruhe für lange Zeit.


----------



## smileyml (24. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, untersagt es Apple in seinen Lizenzbestimmungen sein OS auf einem Nicht-Apple-Rechner zu installieren.

Grüße Marco


----------



## wendel tw (28. Juni 2013)

Die Lizenzbedingungen der Software sind auf der Apple Seite nur in Englisch einsehbar, daher nur bedingt bis gar nicht wirksam.

Die Garantie von Apple wird als 1 jahresgarantie mit Option auf kostenpflichtige Verlängerung ausgewiesen, das es in deutschland 2 jahre garantie gibt wird erst durch mehrfaches klicken kleinster icons deutlich, das ist wohl auch nicht sauber, laut eu recht sogar illegal.

Apple selbst hat seinerzeit preise für die Erstinstallation von Windows ohne bootcamp vergeben, das Gegenteil zu versuchen wäre eine folgerichtige Umkehrung oder?

Und was will apple jetzt mit jemanden tun der zu arm für dessen produkte ist, und dieses hinkriegt?

verklagen? mit faulen obst bewerfen?

komm mal klar marco, ich denke das eine sachliche argumentation wie ich sie grob geschätzt versucht habe, der bessere weg ist als zu sagen ist verboten... ausserdem wahr das keine antwort auf die frage wenn du mal gelesen hättest worum es den fragenden geht.

Letzendlich kann ich sehr wohl wenn ich blöd bin, mir mac os x auf mein pc klöppeln, wenn ich ein Auto kaufe kann mir der Hersteller auch nicht verbieten in bestimmte gegenden zu fahren

Ich rate lieber sachlich von solchen unterfangen ab, als die leute noch durch verbotshinweise zu animieren, bedenke mal das Mac os X Moutain Lion kostet 20€, dafür wird Apple ganz bestimmt seine Rechtsabteilung auf jeden hetzen der dies tut, ganz bestimmt... insbesondere da heute das Gesetzt verabschiedet wurde das Urheberrechtsverletzungen bei Privatpersonen auf 145€ pro Fall beschränkt.

Linux gibts umsonst als Windows alternative, und man kann wenigstens bei Bedarf ins Betriebssystem eingreifen, anders als bei Mac OS X 

Verstehe einfach nicht wie jemand sowas wie du hier gemacht hast postet, wer liest schon die Lizenzbedingungen durch ausser du vielleicht...kennst dann die auch aller anderen Programme wo jeder normale einfach weiter drückt? 

Glaub mal wenn Apple wollte würden sie es technisch unmöglich machen das es überhaupt geht, ist dennen aber auch recht wenn jemand sich ein Hackintosch baut, von OS X überzeugt wird und dann sich ein Apple kauft, weil das Betriebssystem extrem auf Apple Hardware optimiert ist, und der Hackintosch vielleicht geht aber nicht die Leistung eines Original erreicht, Windows hat sogar auf das abschalten gehackter 7er Versionen verzichtet, mit den Worten "hauptsache windows im Kopf" verzichtet, und wenn Microsoft eine Lizenz an einen Rechner bindet könnte das Apple auch, und bräuchte nur die verfügbarkeit ausserhalb der Hardware einstellen, stattdessen bieten die es sogar via usb stick an, was denkst du selber warum?

Denk mal drüber nach...

Demokratie heisst, das man zu allem eine Meinung haben kann, aber nicht muss. Ruhig auch mal nix sagen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, oder diese zu nix führt.


----------



## sheel (28. Juni 2013)

Und was ist der Sinn dieses Beitrags?


> Ruhig auch mal nix sagen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, oder diese zu nix führt.


a) Ja, bitte.
b) Wissentliches Anstiften zu irgendwas Verbotenem nennst du "sachliche Argumentation"? :suspekt:
c) Lern mal Rechtschreibung.

Nur paar Punke zu deiner Argumentation...



> Die Lizenzbedingungen der Software sind auf der Apple Seite nur in Englisch einsehbar, daher nur bedingt bis gar nicht wirksam.


Nur blöd, dass nicht irgendeine Internetseite ausschlaggebend ist,
sondern üblicherweise der Text bei der Software selbst.


> Die Garantie von Apple wird als 1 jahresgarantie mit Option auf kostenpflichtige Verlängerung ausgewiesen, das es in deutschland 2 jahre garantie gibt wird erst durch mehrfaches klicken kleinster icons deutlich, das ist wohl auch nicht sauber, laut eu recht sogar illegal.


Und das ist der Freibrief, selbst irgendwas Illegales zu machen?


> Apple selbst hat seinerzeit preise für die Erstinstallation von Windows ohne bootcamp vergeben, das Gegenteil zu versuchen wäre eine folgerichtige Umkehrung oder?


Seit wann muss Apple logisch sein?


> insbesondere da heute das Gesetzt verabschiedet wurde das Urheberrechtsverletzungen bei Privatpersonen auf 145€ pro Fall beschränkt.


"Mein" UrhG hat sich schon länger nicht mehr geändert, schon gar nicht heute.
Schöne kleine Welt, in der du lebst?


> wer liest schon die Lizenzbedingungen durch ausser du vielleicht...kennst dann die auch aller anderen Programme wo jeder normale einfach weiter drückt?


Leute die was im Kopf haben, dazu vllt. die Software irgendwie beruflich verwenden
und wissen, wieviel Gerichtsverfahren etc. es wegen sowas gibt.
Und wie schnell man da viel-alles verlieren kann.
Musst dich mit uns Unnormalen ja nicht weiter unterhalten.


> wenn Apple wollte würden sie es technisch unmöglich machen


Das Unmöglichmachen dürfte mit vertretbarem Aufwand=Preis unmöglich sein.
Bzw. komplett sicher (gegen illegale Aktionen irgendwelcher Art) gibts sowieso nicht.

Der Rest deines Beitrags geht irgendwie am Thema vorbei (noch mehr als das Zitierte)
...


----------



## smileyml (28. Juni 2013)

Sehr  geehrter wendel tw,

wir werden hier als Forum weiterhin darauf hinweisen, wenn etwas illegal ist, da wir genau zum Gegenteil nicht aufrufen werden und es zu dem unsere Pflicht ist solchen Anzeichen nachzugehen, da wir sonst ganz schnell selbst Probleme bekommen können.

Wenn du denkst du kommst damit oder mit mir nicht klar, zwingt dich weder jemand hier deine Meinung zu äußern (egal ob du Ahnung hast oder nicht).
Wenn du auch nicht mit unseren Anforderungen an ein Forum und den freundlichen Umgang miteinander klarkommst, dann musst du dich auch nicht zwingen hier zu bleiben.

Jeder wie er kann.

Grüße Marco


----------



## wendel tw (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo Marco

eigentlich wahr mein ursprünglicher Beitrag eine Aufrechnung der Hardwarekosten eines Baugleichen Produktes mit dem Fazit: Kauf dir einen Mac bei Apple das ist billiger als ihn Nachzubauen, zumindest was dem Mini betrifft.

Hier der Auszug nochmal:

Der reine Prozessor ohne alles kostet ca. 350,00€ in der freien Wildbahn, bleiben dir noch 579,00€ Mac OS X kostet noch einmal 59,00€ auf USB Stick, da ich nicht davon ausgehe das du es via Download auf einen nackten Rechner kriegst, aber mindestens 20,00€ bleiben dir noch 559-529 €, jetzt kommt der Arbeitsspeicher, Apple verbaut Elpida SO-Dimm 1600 Hz DDR 3 2x2 GB, Hitachi Festplatte, Mainboard, Nezteil, Gehäuse, Lüfter da du ja kein aus einem Alu Block gefrästen Gehäuseblock so mal eben gekauft kriegst.
Das Apple Mainboard ist fast so teuer wie der Prozessor, womit die Sache schon ein Ende hat, aber wir nehmen aus Spass ein Mainboard gleicher Chipsatzt wie Apple, kostet so ca 100,00€, ein gutes Netzteil genauso viel, bleiben so Pi mal Daumen 380 € Hitachi Festplatte nochmal ca. 80 sind wir bei 300€ das ganze natürlich ohne Wifi und ohne Garantie, 2-3 Lüfter nochmal 20€ und 60 für ein Gehäuse, bleibt eine Ersparnis von 220€ ohne Wifi, ohne Garantie, kein Fire wire 800 Anschluss, kein HDMI 2x USB 3.0 weniger wenn überhaupt, kein Thunderbolt und ein Design wie bei unterm Schreibtisch 

Würde sagen das Rumgebastel mit dem Stress in den Wissen das nächste Update von Logic/Final Cut, denn wofür sonst bau ich überhaupt ein Hackintosch wenn ich nicht Software laufen haben möchte die nur auf Apple geht, das letzte für mich sein kann, vergiss es lieber, bezahl 100 € mehr für Cubase für dein PC und gut, oder kauf dir den Mini Mac, wenn du sparen willst bau dir die SSD und Arbeitsspeicher selber ein und gut ist, gönn dir gleich den dicken i7 dann hast du ruhe für lange Zeit.

Nochmal gelesen und verstanden?

Und für die dummen die anscheinend in der Mehrheit sind:

ES IST BILLIGER EIN MAC MINI BEI APPLE ZU KAUFEN ALS IHN NACHZUBAUEN

Die von mir geführte Argumentation betrachte ich als eine sachliche, da man einen Hackintosch aus Kostenersparnis gründen baut und nicht aus Langeweile, wenn die Kostenersparnis nicht gegeben ist macht dies keinen Sinn.

Der Hinweis ob Apple es erlaubt sein Betriebssystem auf Fremdrechnern zu installieren hat irgendwie noch keinen davon abgehalten dies zu tun, diverse Youtube Videos belegen dies, eine Kostenaufrechnung wie ich sie pi mal Daumen gemacht habe, könnte da eher ein Beitrag zu leisten, oder nicht?

Genau dies wahr meine Absicht, einerseits den Verbraucher vor einen Fehler bewahren, denn Verbraucher sind wir alle, andererseits kann man auch hieraus erkennen, das Apple entgegen vieler Vorurteile sehr wohl eine faire Preispolitik mit einigen Produkten betreibt, nicht alle aber das man nur abgezockt wird ist nicht mehr.

Das Gegensätzliche Meinungen nicht jeden gefallen müssen ist klar, das ist aber die Grundlage des Erfolgs unserer demokratischen Gesellschaft, und des einzelnen der auch mal über andere Standpunkte nachdenkt, ob er bei seiner Entscheidung bleibt oder nicht.

Hi,
mal ne kurze frage an die eingefleischten Mac User.
Was würdet ihr tun?
Einen zusammengestellten Hackintosh PC oder doch einen Mac MINI?

Das wahr die Ausgangsfrage, statt diese zu beantworten oder andere oder bessere Argumente anzuführen wenn meine soooo schlecht wahren, habe ich hier noch nicht gelesen oder?

Folgendes ist höflich?
c) Lern mal Rechtschreibung.

ich entschuldige mich für meine Rechtschreibfehler, mein nächsten Beitrag schreibe ich gerne vom PC und nicht vom Apple wo die Rechtschreibprüfung besser funktioniert 

"Mein" UrhG hat sich schon länger nicht mehr geändert, schon gar nicht heute.
Schöne kleine Welt, in der du lebst?

ES GIBT LEUTE DIE SITZEN IN EINEN GLASKUPPELSAAL IN BERLIN UND STIMMEN ÜBER SOWAS WIE GESETZE AB, DAS LAND IN DEM DAS PASSIERT UND IN DEM ICH LEBE HEISST DEUTSCHLAND.
WENN DU SO EINEN KASTEN ZU HAUSE HAST AUS DEM ZAUBERBILDER UND TÖNE KOMMEN, KONFIGURIERE DEN MAL SO DAS DER SENDER PHÖNIX ERSCHEINT, DIE ÜBERTRAGEN SOWAS LIVE, AM FOLGETAG NACH DEM GESETZBESCHLUSS HABE ICH DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG GEPOSTET MIT BEZUG AUF DEN GESETZESTEXT.


Das Unmöglichmachen dürfte mit vertretbarem Aufwand=Preis unmöglich sein.
Bzw. komplett sicher (gegen illegale Aktionen irgendwelcher Art) gibts sowieso nicht.

MICROSOFT VERKAUFT SEIT JAHRZEHNTEN RECHNER AUF DIE NUR DIE AUSGELIEFERTE LIZENZ LÄUFT DIE AN DER HARDWARE GEKOPPELT IST, WÜRDE APPLE DIES AUCH TUN, DENN WAS MICROSOFT KANN, KANN APPLE ERST RECHT UND MEISST BESSER, UND DAS OS NUR MIT HARDEWARE VERKAUFEN, WELCHE MÖGLICHKEITEN GIBT ES DANN?

Ich finde das echt schade, in einem Forum mich aufgehalten zu haben wo der angebliche Moderator meint auf Rechtschreibfehler hinzuweisen, und dann Unwahrheiten, wenn auch aus Unwissenheit, hinzuweisen.

Peinlich, peinlich...

Wenn du denkst du kommst damit oder mit mir nicht klar, zwingt dich weder jemand hier deine Meinung zu äußern (egal ob du Ahnung hast oder nicht).
Wenn du auch nicht mit unseren Anforderungen an ein Forum und den freundlichen Umgang miteinander klarkommst, dann musst du dich auch nicht zwingen hier zu bleiben.

Bezieht sich wohl auf mein Spruch, "Demokratie heisst das man eine Meinung haben kann, aber nicht muss, ...." ist ein Zitat eines Komikers, also nicht ernst zu nehmen, und wahr auch nicht böse oder ernst gemeint, ich habe nicht berücksichtigt das wenn man den den Witz nicht kennt, das gar nicht witzig findet, das tut mir ehrlich leid, so wahr das nicht gemeint dafür entschuldige ich mich... im Original heisst es: 
"Demokratie heisst das man zu allem eine Meinung haben kann, aber nicht muss, ruhig auch mal die Fresse halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat"

Die von mir abgemilderte Formulierung sollte keinen kränken...

Würde ich jetzt noch schreiben "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" würde wahrscheinlich wieder jemand in Tränen ausbrechen, daher von mir "Für Fehler und Schrift, haftet der Stift"


----------



## sheel (13. Juli 2013)

> > "Mein" UrhG hat sich schon länger nicht mehr geändert, schon gar nicht heute.
> > Schöne kleine Welt, in der du lebst?
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schön, dass mich Berlin so sehr interessiert wie Manila, nämlich gar nicht.
Ich bin schon in der Lage, die für mich geltenden Gesetze zu finden und zu lesen,
dazu brauch ich dich nicht.

Den Rest tu ich mir nicht mehr an.
Reg dich mal ab, hast jetzt Zeit dafür.
Und tschüss.


----------

